# Shultz Aquatic Plant Soil



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Well a couple months ago, I was lured in planted tanks and wanted to try my own. So I read up a bit and ya di ya di ya ... Leopardess said that Shultz was a great substrate for plants, so I went out and bought a 20lb bag for $7.00 Within just a couple weeks w/o C02 my plants grew really nice. Have anyone else tried it? What are your opinions?

I currently have shultz in my 20g tank, I don't think I have enough so I plan on adding the rest of it back in the tank and see how it does. If not i'll end up buying another bag. The thing is, rinsing kills it takes a quite a bit of rinsing and pouring to do but I like it.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I heard it's pretty inert, I'm not sure about it, I have seen it used along with eco complete as a first layer.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

What do you mean by inert? Eww it doesn't look good mixed with eco-complete.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Not mixed mixed, like seperate layers, amano style, like with the power sand on the bottom and aqua soil on top.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Oh I see, but it will intend to be mixed later on. But I know what you mean.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I have used it before as well. It is not inert and has some available iron for plants. It grows plants well, but I have a couple cons I can think of. One is that it is very light and doesn't stay put very well and the other is the uniform orange color is U-G-L-Y ugly. You don't really need to rinse substrate. Just plant before adding water and mist the plants as you go. Then fill up the tank slowly and it should clear within several hours.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

That's not only problem with it, another thing is that it's nutrients are somewhat unavailable to the plants. Basically, it's only good for it's high CEC. Use zeolite instead, it's a much better adsorbent.


----------

